# Shower Head split



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Went out to get our Burstner 'van ready to go away in this weekend, after a break of 2 months or so, and everything seemed OK until we tested out the water in the bathroom - the shower head, which serves as a tap to the sink as well as a shower head, has a great split in it, making it useless. (We've only had it 4 months and not used it very much yet, so not best pleased)
We are going to the Show at Shepton Mallet tomorrow - do you think we will be able to pick up a new one there? or do we need to go to a dealer? Don't know if these things are pretty standard or do Burtstner use their 'own' range of things?? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

One possible cause is that there was aa small amount of water left in the head and it froze up. Does the shower head detach from the pipe at all?

stew


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Espereld
Unfortunately we also learned the hard way that you need to take the head off the hose & make sure your taps are all open if left in cold weather  
Came out to the van, filled with water, turned on taps to pull water through, &got covered in a spray of water from a big split in the shower head - not a happy man!
I think a lot of the screw fittings are the same, so if there's any accessory people at the show I'm sure you'll find something to tide you over, but whether it's the exact same head is anyone's guess!
Again, I bought a head from the local plumber merchants then ordered a pucker replacement head.

Strangely enough, I haven't had the problem since, can't think why :lol:


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, the shower head does detach, which we have done so that we can try and match one up.
I did ask my other half about water being in there but he swears that he emptied the system!


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

As you say Alfa_scud, looks like we learned a lesson the hard way, next year we'll be detaching the head and leaving the taps open. Thanks for the info.[/quote]


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

esperelda said:


> I did ask my other half about water being in there but he swears that he emptied the system!


So did I  when the same happened to ours a few years ago, but in all honsety I bet I didn't do it properly.

Ours glued back together with araldite long enough to find and buy a new one, so yours might be (temporarily) repairable if you are stuck.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had the same problem on Christmas eve except ours just fell into two bits. We are still using it though. I got some really good lagging tape. Its a black roll and looks like insulation tape but you peel a length off and peel back the backing and then stretch it around any hose or pipe and wrap it round. Its just about kept us going for now until we get home. Any DIY place should have some.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> esperelda said:
> 
> 
> > I did ask my other half about water being in there but he swears that he emptied the system!
> ...


we must be "bodgers in arms" as Dire Straights would sing :lol: :lol:

Mine is superglued and gaffer taped up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

And I thought I was the only one this had happened to. Since my shower head split I have learned to unscrew it and shake it empty in winter.

ps I can't believe you bodged it Stew :!:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

jedi said:


> And I thought I was the only one this had happened to. Since my shower head split I have learned to unscrew it and shake it empty in winter.
> 
> ps I can't believe you bodged it Stew :!:


I think in truth Jed I did a reasonable job. I told Shona is was a new showerhead grip I was designing and she seemed happy


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We camp all year around and the van is also used regulary for day trips, shopping etc as well, so draining down isn't an option for us. We have to resort to a radiator or the eberspacher!


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Esperelda, when you come to renew the shower head, if it isn't the type that switches on and off, it might be worth looking to see if you can get one that fits. We changed ours and found it great for saving water. Wax on - wax off :wink:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Its probably a reich you might be able to sourch a replacement head but normally its a new complete tap sounds daft but try B&Q had a customer with the same problem but with a caravan and he ovtained one very very close to the one he had already got if you post a picture might be able to tell what tap it is.
Kev

Edit just had a look at one of our suppliers and two replacment heads are available depending on which one is fitted.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

OK, have taken pic, reduced and hopefully attached.......


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

It's got a thread diameter of 1cm


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

cak tanks do shower heads. download their catalogue and go to page 28

or put shower head into ebay, heres a fancy one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Mode-Gold-S..._Bathroom_Shower_Units_PP&hash=item53e352fa8a

stew


----------

